# Sen. Dan Kotowski of Illinois needs to be booted from office



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Give this a read. I know the Nazi comparison gets used a lot on the internet, especially when discussing politics, but this is truly deserving. This is total facism at its core.

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stori ... 614&EDATE=


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They need a citizens class action suit against him for violation of their rights under the constitution. Sue him out of his socks.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

looks like old world gestapo tactics alright. hopefully the NRA will get into this one, sounds like bull****!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Is this the same guy that Tim Grounds was campaigning for?


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Gun Owner said:


> Give this a read. I know the Nazi comparison gets used a lot on the internet, especially when discussing politics, but this is truly deserving. This is total facism at its core.=


 :eyeroll: WOW! I wonder if they were dressed in jackboots and leather trenchcoats. I wonder where the ACLU is on this one? :roll: probably using all thier resources to insure some illegal mexican can stay in the country and drive down my standard of living. Class Action nothin, this Hitler wannabe needs to spend a little time in the gullaag


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Tuesday, June 26th in Democrats, Republicans by robnesvacil
> 
> "As the course of this week has shown, a great many conservative and supposedly libertarian bloggers have jumped on the ISRA bandwagon by regurgitating their press release from Monday (and the follow-up release from Wednesday). The ISRA press release, as you would expect a partisan propaganda piece to do, accuses Sen. Kotowski of attempting to intimidate people (via the Illinois State Police) because they expressed their first amendment rights via a form-letter fax campaign organized by interests favoring liberal, unrestrictive gun laws. But clearly it was an attempt to miss the point, as the truth of the matter does not support that partisan claim. Several rational folks have erred on the side of critical thinking instead of swallowing the ISRA line wholesale, including these gun owners who quickly admonished a copy-and-paste job at an outdoorsmen's blog.
> 
> ...


I certainly don't agree with this Senators stand on gun control and I hope any and all bills he introduces goes down in defeat. And, in all fairness this article quoted above has a left wing slant to it but that does not make the point of the article incorrect whether it is left or right in it's lean. However with the uncontrolled bloggers of today who spew out tons of propaganda of their own, it pays not to jump on a passing wagon that carries your banner until you know what is really inside that wagon. This kind of stuff will give us gun owners an even bigger black eye if we continue to grasp at things passing in the night.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update Gohon, I'd been watching my sources, trying to find a follow up.

MY main concern is still whether or not investigating those who simply used a form letter fax needed to be investigated. How many form letters have you and I used over the years to voice our opinons quickly on a particular matter? I've certainly used a few when I was pressed for time and didnt want to write out my own letter.

Im all for the aggressive pursuit of idiots that would use the threat of death to push their agenda, but I still dont believe that voicing an opinion peacefully deserves investigation, even if that opinion is loosely shared with an extremist. The ISRA points out that while it was continuing to investigate, they could find no evidence of wrong doing by the one person in question.

I hope more details emerge regarding this, but at the moment, Im still not letting the senator off the hook.



> Several rational folks have erred on the side of critical thinking instead of swallowing the ISRA line wholesale, including these gun owners who quickly admonished a copy-and-paste job at an outdoorsmen's blog.


Id be willing to bet this "Outdoorsmans Blog" is none other than an offshoot of the AHSA. Especially suspect is the fact they dont name the single forum they suggest supports their claims.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I certainly don't agree with this Senators stand on gun control and I hope any and all bills he introduces goes down in defeat. And, in all fairness this article quoted above has a left wing slant to it but that does not make the point of the article incorrect whether it is left or right in it's lean. However with the uncontrolled bloggers of today who spew out tons of propaganda of their own, it pays not to jump on a passing wagon that carries your banner until you know what is really inside that wagon. This kind of stuff will give us gun owners an even bigger black eye if we continue to grasp at things passing in the night.


Extremely good advise Gohon. Credibility is a wonderful thing. It's very hard to get, but very easy to loose.


----------

